# need a yummy breakfast casserole for 10



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm responsible for breakfast for a group of women going to the beach in a few weeks and I'd like to make a breakfast casserole. Got any great recipes to share?


----------



## mamadege5 (Jan 5, 2005)

I've got one for a baked french toast, you assemble the night before...lemme look for that.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Since we don't due much bread (esp white flour), I came up with a breakfast cassarole that is really good! I cook a bag of hashbrowns in some olive oil and a chopped onion, salt and pepper. Spread those in the bottom of a 9x13 pan. You can brown some turkey sausage and add that next or skip it. You can also add some sauteed veggies (broccoli, red pepper, mushrooms, etc). Next, scramble about 8 eggs and 1/2 cup milk and pour over the top. YOu can also add some grated cheese. I bake at 350 until it is firm, browned and kinda puffy, about 45 min-1 hr.
I am not a 'measuring' cook and I throw a lot of what I make together, so I'm sorry if this is not detailed enough. It is really yummy and I don't think you can do it wrong


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

If you don't get any suggestions that work for you in this thread, you might just flip through a bed and breakfast cookbook at your local library or bookstore. My parents run an Inn and my mom's always being asked to submit recipes for those.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just6fish* 
Since we don't due much bread (esp white flour), I came up with a breakfast cassarole that is really good! I cook a bag of hashbrowns in some olive oil and a chopped onion, salt and pepper. Spread those in the bottom of a 9x13 pan. You can brown some turkey sausage and add that next or skip it. You can also add some sauteed veggies (broccoli, red pepper, mushrooms, etc). Next, scramble about 8 eggs and 1/2 cup milk and pour over the top. YOu can also add some grated cheese. I bake at 350 until it is firm, browned and kinda puffy, about 45 min-1 hr.
I am not a 'measuring' cook and I throw a lot of what I make together, so I'm sorry if this is not detailed enough. It is really yummy and I don't think you can do it wrong









This sounds perfect. just to clarify - I scramble the eggs and then add them to the dish? I TRIED a breakfast cassarole years ago and put in the eggs raw to cook while it was baking as per the instructions. It never got firm enough.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

This is my all time fav casserole for breakfast. We have it every Christmas morning before gifts.

Asparagus Casserole
1/2 c.. butter
1/2 lb fresh asparagus, cut into 1 inch pieces
1 medium red pepper, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped finely
8 cups bread cubed (we use whole wheat usually)
1 c. diced swiss cheese
8 eggs, beaten
2 1/2 c. milk
1 1/2 t. ground dry mustard
1/2 t. marjoram
1/2 t. salt
1/8t. pepper
1 c. shredded swiss cheese for topping

1. Grease 9x13 pan
2. In medium skillet, heat butter over medium heat and add asparagus, red pepper and onion. Cook 3-5 minutes.
3. In a large bowl, mix bread, veggie mix, and cubed cheese--pour into pan
4. In bowl, combine eggs, milk, and seasonings--pour evenly over bread mix.
5. Cover and refrigerate 12-24 hours
6. Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 45 minutes--until golden brown.
7. Sprinkle shredded cheese on top and put back in oven 15 more minutes.
8. Cool 10-15 minutes before cutting


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Subscribing!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

This one is a family favorite. It was originally from Sunset magazine years ago (they have a breakfasts and brunches book) and my DH's grandma makes it at special family gatherings. It is not the healthiest, but it is SO good!









Chili Egg Puff

10-12 eggs
½ c all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
2 c cottage cheese
4 c (1 lb) shredded jack cheese
½ c butter - melted and cooled
2 cans (4 oz each) diced greed chilies

Preheat oven to 350F. Beat eggs until light lemon color. Add flour, baking powder, salt, cottage cheese, jack chees and butter - blend until smooth. Stir in chilies. Pour into buttered 9 x 13" pan. Bake for 35 minutes or until top is browned and center is firm. 10-12 servings.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd love that french toast recipe....


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

My MIL gave me this one, she would take to church and school...and we LOVE it!

Not really whole foods...but oh so yummy and easy!

2 cans crescent rolls
1 package sausage
1 package cream cheese
1/4 c onions

brown sausage with onion. Drain and rinse. Mix with cream cheese. In a greases 9x13 pan place one package of the crescent rolls lays all as one flat in the bottom. Put the sausage and cream cheese mix on top and spread out. Please other package of crescent rolls on top. Cook 350 for 11-15 mins. make sure the bottom and top are done.

Major yum! and everyone that has tried it has loved it! Just double it for a bigger crowd.

good luck


----------



## naturekate (Jun 22, 2006)

Kate's Strata Recipe

10 slices stale artisan bread

Butter, room temp.

4 cups grated Aged Cheddar cheese (I prefer Tillamook White Aged Cheddar, but it is made in Oregon so it is easy to get, you might have a better aged cheddar there.)

2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese

8 eggs, beaten

2 cups half-and-half cream

2 cups milk (OR 3 cups milk 1 cup whipping cream)

1/4 teaspoon paprika

1 1/2 teaspoons salt

1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

A few shakes of cayenne pepper

1 teaspoon mustard

1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Spread butter onto one side of each slice of bread. Cut into quarters. Lay half of the bread, butter side down, in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Top with half of the Cheddar cheese and half of the Monterey Jack. Layer the remaining bread over the cheese, and top with rest of cheese.

In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs, half-and-half, and milk (or cream and milk). Stir in salt, pepper, cayenne, mustard powder, and Worcestershire sauce. Pour over the cheese and bread. Cover, and refrigerate at least 6 hours, preferably overnight (can be stored up to 2 days, or can be frozen before cooking).

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Bake the strata uncovered for 1 hour in the preheated oven. The strata should look puffy when you pull it out of the oven. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving. Enjoy!

**Feel free to do variations. I know Charlie puts sausage in his, sometimes I do a layer of spinach and mushrooms.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

"Cowboy Breakfast"

We have this on xmas morning with hm stickybuns-- CARB-O-RAMA!

1. Butter a 9"x11" casserole pan
2. Layer the bottom with 1" thick bread spread with garlic butter
3. Next layer is 1/2 lb cooked breakfast or sweet sausage (crumbled)
4. Pour 12 eggs (beaten) over the sausage
5. Sprinkle with as much shredded cheddar you like

Bake till it's all brown and bubbly (about 30 mins) at 350 degrees

Holy crap is this good. The eggs blend with the bread and the whole thing is a big souffle-y-sausage-dream


----------



## Elyra (Aug 19, 2006)

My mother makes this French Toast Casserole from Paula Deen, and it is INCREDIBLE!!!! We made it for breakfast this past Labor Day and it fed 9 adults and 3 kids and we still had a bit left.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

breakfast potato casserole:

mix in a bowl:

1 can cream of chicken soup
1lb hashbrown potatoes
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup sour cream
Salt/pepper

put in casserole dish

Top with

1 cup crushed cornflakes
1 cup shredded cheddar

Cook at 350 till hot and bubbly


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
This one is a family favorite. It was originally from Sunset magazine years ago (they have a breakfasts and brunches book) and my DH's grandma makes it at special family gatherings. It is not the healthiest, but it is SO good!









Chili Egg Puff

10-12 eggs
½ c all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
2 c cottage cheese
4 c (1 lb) shredded jack cheese
½ c butter - melted and cooled
2 cans (4 oz each) diced greed chilies

Preheat oven to 350F. Beat eggs until light lemon color. Add flour, baking powder, salt, cottage cheese, jack chees and butter - blend until smooth. Stir in chilies. Pour into buttered 9 x 13" pan. Bake for 35 minutes or until top is browned and center is firm. 10-12 servings.

I made it this morning! Fabulous! Even my incredibly picky 8yr old, who would eat nothing but cheetos and pepsi if i let him, had two servings!

I love this thread. I want to make the cowboy recipe next!


----------

